

Ask/Show HN: Disrupting James Cameron :) - dskarica

Hi guys,
YC rejects here :D<p>As we won't be in the valley in January (it seems we messed up the application from the beginning, as neither the demo nor the team accomplishments were viewed - which is a shame as I'm proud of those things :)),<p>we want to ask THE SOURCE (that is you) about the project we're making.<p>You can see the proof of concept video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNWyL2WlaPk<p>The basic idea is to create videos with motion capture and green screen effects without any technical or animating skills.<p>What are your general impressions?
What effects would you use from those seen in the video (animated character, changing background or both at the same time).
Do you have a Kinect? If not, would you be ready to buy one to be able to create such videos?<p>Looking forward to your input
======
anigbrowl
It's pretty cool. Don't have a Kinekt, but if I did I'd consider this worth
about $20. I couldn't tell whether the lighting was baked into the model or
extracted from the scene.

The video is not great. you need to move around more, approach and recede from
the camera, show the full range of gesture available, and have a mode for
high-quality offline rendering of the tracked motion as well as realtime for a
pro edition that you can sell for more. Also, how many people can you handle
in the frame at once?

~~~
dskarica
Thank you for the input.

The video quality will be much better in the final version, so there won't be
a need for offline rendering. But, you will be able to save the capture data
for use in another program.

Currently, there can be two people simultaneously.

------
dskarica
Original video <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNWyL2WlaPk> You can see a
couple more proof of concept examples here
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZVZ7DetCFo>

